# Unterschiedliche JRE und Sprache zw. Eclipse und .jar



## ringline (8. Jan 2019)

Habe gerade mein erstes größeres Javaprogramm fertiggestellt, ein Verwaltungsprogramm mit SWING-Oberfläche und HSQLDB-Datenbank. 

Nachdem ich dummerweise auf verschiedenen PCs mit unterschiedlichen Java-Versionen programmiert habe und Eclipse mehr oder weniger abgeschossen hatte, habe ich zuletzt das Projekt komplett neu aufgesetzt und in Eclipse mit JDK11 gearbeitet. 

Hier trat das Problem auf, dass die Java-Dialoge nicht mehr auf Deutsch sondern auf Englisch erschienen (z.B. "Cancel" statt "Abbrechen" bei einer JOptionPane). Daher habe ich letztendlich JRE und Compiler auf Java 8 191 umgestellt. In Eclipse änderte sich dadurch die Sprache auf Deutsch. 

Wenn ich aber nun das Projekt als .jar exportiere ist die Sprache wieder auf Englisch. Außerdem verhalten sich die SWING-Oberflächen etwas anders, so dass z.T. Buttons teilweise aus dem Frame geschoben werden. Ich habe auch schon manuell das Öffnen der .jar in Windows auf die javaw der frisch heruntergeladenen Java8-Maschine gestellt. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? 

Elcipse Version: 2018-12, JRE Version 8 Update 191, JDK 11 bzw. 8 191 (siehe oben), Testsystem Windows 10.

Danke und viele Grüße!


----------



## ringline (11. Jan 2019)

Problem gelöst (wenn auch nicht verstanden): Habe das JDK 11 deinstalliert, jetzt passt alles.


----------

